# Federal Firearms License



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

I have been trying to find the answer to whether or not I need to have a Federal Firearms License (FFL) to be able to purchase a gun, or sell one, in the classifieds section. But I have had no luck. Anyone have an answer for me.

Thanks
Ima870man :beer:


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

My understanding, you only need one to sell if you are a business. Also, any guns shipped have to be received by an FFL holder. Sender needs an original signed copy of the FFL to send with the gun.


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

That is correct. You do not need an FFL to buy or sell a personal firearm.
Assuming we are not talking fully automatic, which you do need a license to own.


----------



## mikeq (Jan 2, 2004)

If you are selling it to a non-resident of your state, or shipping it to another state, you will need an FFL.

Mike


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

WOW is this confusing!!!! The gun show people don't have FFL's, pretty foggy area buying and selling used guns. I know there is no waiting period if you have a concealed weapons permit, really the only thing there good for. Our hunting license gives us more gun rights than anything.


----------



## mikeq (Jan 2, 2004)

I just noticed your question was also about purchasing. The only time you should need one for purchasing is if it is shipped to you from out of state, in which case it must be shipped to an FFL holder. If you pick it up in person you do not need one.

Mike


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

The other thing a CWP does for you is allow you to carry a CW - For me this has meant I can hide my guns in my truck (more so they are out of sight from being stolen) But also so it can be more accessable (if needed)

When I deer hunted with a pistol - I could wear the gun under my coat & be legal - I many times wear a pistol while shotgun hunting to shoot predators etc.

I have had mine (CWP) for about 4 years - this past fall I bought a shotgun & did not have to do as much paper work or wait (for the call in check) which is up to the discreation of the dealer - But today it seems to be a fast transaction compared to a few yrs ago

Bad part about how I use mine - is if anyone else used or drove my vehicle they could be illegally concelling a weapon  unless I remember to take them out or put in view - I carry alot of fire power at different times of the year  There has not been a time in the last 4 yrs that I did not at least have a pistol in my vehicle. & sometimes you forget that & the consquences to others


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I would rather have my magazine full and gun in my hand or near it anyway. The places a person would probaly need a hand gun the most, other than home and camping, the gun has to be empty or you can't have one at all...public places is listed as one of the places a CWP gives no benefit. A hunting license is our best permit for owning/carrying a gun.


----------

